# Maritime Radio Day 2021



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Just a SN reminder that 2021 MRD is on the horizon.. 



Maritime Radio Day


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

GKA being well represented this year with GB0GKA, GB0GKB and GB0GKD already registered....working on GB0GKC too. GB0GLD also registered.

Larry/G4HLN/GB0GKB +


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Great news... Thought about GCC but will give "World Peace/ELAF " another airing this year..


----------

